# Hook, Line and Sinker - Steam Cleaner



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I have finally succumbed tot he temptation of buying a Steam cleaner for various detailing related tasks and to use around the house - mainly ovens and cookers as the fumes from chemicals emulsifying Fat and stuck on foods is horrid.

I have read all the posts on this section and just before my purchase I wanted to ask if the VAX 081, is a good buy at around £50 or is there something better? - I don't want to spend more than £50 on this.

TIA all

Nishi


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

how about one of these?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...&jspStoreDir=argos&referrer=COJUN&cmpid=COJUN

couldn't find the vax any less than £70.... so for a budget steamer for small tasks could be ok.....?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave^ said:


> how about one of these?
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...&jspStoreDir=argos&referrer=COJUN&cmpid=COJUN
> 
> couldn't find the vax any less than £70.... so for a budget steamer for small tasks could be ok.....?


Thanks for the link, looks nice and compact.

Try ebay for the VAX 081, you can pick up one on buy it now for a touch over £50 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I git a graded Vax from ebay for about £50 delivered and so far so good. No good for constant use or commercial stuff but OK for domestic work and your own car. Anything serious gets expensive fast....

Good luck.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

stop giving me ideas!!!

i'm trying not to spend anymore money on car stuff......

what exactly can you use them for?

a few weeks ago, we had bad winds (weather, not flatulence!!) and a shed load of grit blew into the car, into all the nooks and crannys, which wont budge with a hoover....

will a steam cleaner do the trick? am i right in thinking they're similar to the tornador, but with steam instead of high pressure air? 

can they be used near electrics (switches etc), or does the steam turn to water on contact?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Dave^ said:


> how about one of these?
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...&jspStoreDir=argos&referrer=COJUN&cmpid=COJUN
> 
> couldn't find the vax any less than £70.... so for a budget steamer for small tasks could be ok.....?


These are unlikely to be any good. They are just a glorified kettle and the steam is released at low pressure. They are pretty much useless for anything other than very light cleaning tasks.

My first experience of steam cleaning was with a similar device and it put me off the whole idea for a couple of years.

One thing you need to look for in a steam cleaner is the pressure at which the steam is released - you are probably going to want at least 3/3.5 bar (the more the better).

If you can, try and find one with a range of attachments. An upholstery or triangular nozzle is very useful. You can wrap a m/f around these and clean hard surfaces and fabrics with ease.
For carpets and heavily soiled fabrics, I tend to steam first without a m/f over the brush head and then follow up immediately with it covered by a m/f.

The upholstery/triangular nozzles are, imo, better suited for car interiors over the larger floor nozzles literally due to the smaller size.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Phisp said:


> These are unlikely to be any good. They are just a glorified kettle and the steam is released at low pressure. They are pretty much useless for anything other than very light cleaning tasks.
> 
> My first experience of steam cleaning was with a similar device and it put me off the whole idea for a couple of years.
> 
> ...


Thats good advice, I have an earlex wallpaper stripper with cleaning attachments and its pretty useless. I guessed it was the pressure that made the proper ones work.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like good advice Phisp :thumb:

I am going to purchase the VAX one now, will let you know how I get on with it.

Thanks all!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Vax for me too!!

I canny wait.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I got my VAX from Robert Dyas.... £55.00 delivered and brand new! Dont know if they are still doing it tho?


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

vax all day long mate


----------



## sloopeh (May 3, 2009)

i got a vax for my car and just spent the entire day steaming stuff in my house! i just did my entire kitchen. it was great for pretty much everything, particularly gaps where crumbs accumulate and also kitchen tiles.

i did the floor, walls, cabinets inside and out, oven, hob, microwave, work surfaces, draws - everything.

the only thing it as not great on was the inside of the oven (which is caked so really needs to be degreased) and the thing it did best was the inside of the microwave.

tomorrow i am doing all my carpets.

my verdict is that you could probably get the same result with a variety of cleaners/products however the steam cleaner has three distinct advantages.

1. no waste and no chemicals - the only thing which gets dirty are cloths which can be washed and reused.

2. one device to clean everything

3. considerably less effort.

also it's quite enjoyable, but then i find that with most cleaning once you get started.


----------

